# Ênclise ou próclise?



## Gamen

Buenas noches.

¿Cuál/es de la/s siguiente/s colocación/es del pronombre masculino de tercera persona singular se considera/n correcta/s?
Creo que el criterio para dar validez o invalidez a esta colocación pronominal depende de si se trata del portugués de Portugal o del de Brasil. ¿No es así?

Eu vou *o chamar* ás seis porque me pediu para *chamá-lo* ás seis.
Eu quero *o chamar* ás seis.
Estou *chamando-o*, mas nâo responde.
Eu tenho/tinha *o chamado* ás seis.
Eu tenho/tinha* chamado-o* ás seis.
Irei *o chamar* mais tarde porque ele pediu para eu *o chamar.*

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## anaczz

No falar brasileiro, evitam-se, em grande parte das vezes, as ênclises.
Mas, ao evitar as ênclises, nem sempre elas são substituídas pela próclise. O que ocorre, em alguns casos, é a substituição do pronome oblíquo pelo reto.
Formal/escrita: Vou chamá-lo às seis porque pediu-me para chamá-lo às seis. 
(coloquial: _Vou "chamar ele_")
Quero chamá-lo às seis.
(_Quero "chamar ele" às seis_)
Estou *chamando-o*, mas não ele responde.
(Estou "chamando ele", mas...)
Eu o tenho/tinha * chamado* às seis.
(Eu tinha "chamado ele" às seis)
Eu tenho/tinha* chamado-o* às seis. (soa um pouco mal, talvez pelas três vogais seguidas "o-o às")
Irei chamá-lo mais tarde, porque ele pediu(-me) que o chamasse.
(Vou chamar ele mais tarde, porque ele me pediu para chamar.)


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias anaczz por la respuesta.

¿Será que en Portugal sí se dice, por ejemplo "*vou o chamar", "quero o chamar", "estou chamando-o", "estou o chamando" , "tenho/tinha o chamado", "Eu o tenho/tinha chamado", "tenho/tinha chamado-o"*?

Independientemente de que suenen raras, mal o formales, ¿están gramaticalmente correctas en el portugués de Brasil y de Portugal esas colocaciones?


----------



## mexerica feliz

Em Portugal: _estou a chamá-lo_
(no Brasil, muita gente interpretaria isso como um tempo futuro)


----------



## Alentugano

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias anaczz por la respuesta.
> 
> ¿Será que en Portugal sí se dice, por ejemplo "*vou o chamar", "quero o chamar", "estou chamando-o", "estou o chamando" , "tenho/tinha o chamado", "Eu o tenho/tinha chamado", "tenho/tinha chamado-o"*?
> 
> Independientemente de que suenen raras, mal o formales, ¿están gramaticalmente correctas en el portugués de Brasil y de Portugal esas colocaciones?


Em Portugal: *vou/quero-o chamar* ou *vou/quero chamá-lo* (sendo que a primeira ocorre mais na oralidade e a segunda mais na escrita)
*estou-o chamando* ou *estou a chamá-lo *(a primeira é regional, usa-se no sul do país (e acho que nas ilhas também); a segunda é a norma padrão da escrita/fala); *estou chamando-o*, apesar de gramaticalmente correta, nunca ouvi por aqui.
*tenho/tinha-o chamado* seria a forma usada em Portugal. *Eu o tenho/tinha chamado *não se usa por cá, a menos que haja uma palavra atrativa antes: "Ele disse que (tu) o tinhas chamado." Quanto a t*enho/tinha chamado-o* soa-me estranha. Não sei se será usada no Brasil, duvido. Em Portugal não se usa.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias a todos. Muy útil saber las formas de colocación pronominal tanto de Brasil como de Portugal.

*Ahora pregunto a los brasileños: (Sé que las usuales, sobre todo en la oralidad, son aquellas construcciones que llevan el pronombre recto, pero quiero saber si otras también conviven junto con esa forma).
*
1) La forma equivalente en Brasil de *"estou a chamá-lo"* (Portugal) es, sin duda*, "estou chamando ele"*. ¿Podría ser también *"estou chamando-o"* e *"estou o chamando"*?

2)¿Las formas* "quero o chamar"*, *"vou o chamar"*, *"tenho/tinha o chamado", "tenho/tinha chamado-o"* son usadas en Brasil en la oralidad o en la escritura?


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Quanto a t*enho/tinha chamado-o* soa-me estranha. Não sei se será usada no Brasil, duvido. Em Portugal não se usa.



Não se usa e creio que não é sequer possível visto que se trata de um particípio.


----------



## Gamen

Repito la pregunta para que respondan los brasileños.
Muchas gracias.

Sé que las usuales, sobre todo en la oralidad, son aquellas construcciones que llevan el pronombre recto, pero quiero saber si otras también conviven junto con esa forma.

1) La forma equivalente en Brasil de "estou a chamá-lo" (Portugal) es, sin duda, *"estou chamando ele"*. ¿Podría ser también *"estou chamando-o"* e *"estou o chamando"*?


2)¿Las formas *"quero o chamar", "vou o chamar", "tenho/tinha o chamado", "tenho/tinha chamado-o"* son usadas en Brasil en la oralidad o en la escritura?


----------



## mexerica feliz

Gamen said:


> 1) La forma equivalente en Brasil de *"estou a chamá-lo"* (Portugal) es, sin duda*, "estou chamando ele"*. ¿Podría ser también *"estou chamando-o"* e *"estou o chamando"*?


 Na língua formal escrita se usa: _estou chamando-o_  e não_ estou o chamando_ porque os clíticos o, os, a, as tendem a se usar encliticamente no Brasil:

_estão nos/te/ chamando_ (se usa na fala e na escrita)
_estou o chamando_ / estou-o chamando (não se usa nem na fala nem na escrita)
_estou chamando ele_ (se usa na fala)
_estou chamando-o_ (se usa na escrita)

comprare com:

para te/nos chamar  (se usa na fala e na escrita)
para chamar ele (se usa na fala)
para chamá-lo (se usa na escrita e na fala formal)
para o chamar (não se usa nem na fala nem na escrita)


> 2)¿Las formas* "quero o chamar"*, *"vou o chamar"*, *"tenho/tinha o chamado", "tenho/tinha chamado-o"* son usadas en Brasil en la oralidad o en la escritura?



Se usa assim:

_Quero chamá-lo.
Vou chamá-lo

Tenho/tinha chamado-o_ está incorreto.
Por isso se usa: _ tenho/tinha/havia o chamado _na escrita (mas não na fala).
Na fala eu usaria: Eu tenho chamado ele de bobo ultimamente.  Ela já havia chamado ele pra festa.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Mexerica por ter-me oferecido a versão brasileira!

*Tenho/tinha o* chamado ou *tenho/tinha-o* chamado?
No Brasil nâo leva o hífen mas em Portugal, pelo contrário, sim?


----------



## alegirardello

Oi Gamen!
Segue resposta "made in brazil":
1) La forma equivalente en Brasil de "estou a chamá-lo" (Portugal) es, sin duda, "estou chamando ele". ¿Podría ser también "estou chamando-o" e "estou o chamando"?
*Resposta: Estou a chamá-lo (Portugal) = Estou chamando ele (informal , língua falada) ou Estou chamando-o (sempre correto. Mas é pouco usado na língua falada). Não dizemos "estou o chamando".*
2)¿Las formas "quero o chamar", "vou o chamar", "tenho/tinha o chamado", "tenho/tinha chamado-o" son usadas en Brasil en la oralidad o en la escritura?
*Resposta: Não usamos "quero o chamar" nem na língua falada nem na língua escrita. Usamos "quero chamá-lo" (língua falada formal e língua escrita formal). Informalmente, usamos "quero chamar ele" na língua falada. 
*
Espero ter ajudado.

Ciao


----------



## Gamen

Muito agradecido por todas as respostas.

Então, esta forma pode ser ouvida em Portugal, mas no Brasil ninguém diria, estou certo?

Irei/vou *o chamar* mais tarde porque ele pediu para eu *o chamar.*


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito agradecido por todas as respostas.
> 
> Então, esta forma pode ser ouvida em Portugal, mas no Brasil ninguém diria, estou certo?
> 
> Irei/vou *chamá-lo* mais tarde porque ele pediu para (eu) *o chamar.*


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo. Se diría igual que en Brasil entonces.


----------



## luzazul

Oi, gente! tenho uma dúvida a respeito da colocação pronominal em caso dos futuros (simples e do pretérito) no Brasil. Observem a seguinte frase:

Farei alguns favores (a eles)

A mesóclise não é usada hoje em dia no Brasil, mas também não se pode começar uma frase por pronome oblíquo. Qual a colocação? Tem uma maneira formal e outra coloquial?
Eu diria "Lhes farei alguns favores" para ambos casos, mas aí não sei se é o meu espanhol falando...

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Formal, eu usaria a regra; informal, eu iria para ''farei a eles alguns favores''.


----------



## luzazul

Vanda said:


> Formal, eu usaria a regra; informal, eu iria para ''farei a eles alguns favores''.


Obrigada Vanda!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

luzazul said:


> [...]Farei alguns favores (a eles)


Acho que 97,78% dos brasileiros "falariam" assim. Ou como Vanda disse. Ou isso ou então: Vou fazer uns favores pra eles (, afinal de contas eles me emprestaram a casa de praia em Búzios).


> A mesóclise não é usada hoje em dia no Brasil, mas também não se pode começar uma frase por pronome oblíquo. Qual a colocação? Tem uma maneira formal e outra coloquial?
> Eu diria "Lhes farei alguns favores" para ambos casos, mas aí não sei se é o meu espanhol falando...


Vanda lo dijo. ¿lo he dicho?


----------

